# ...

## Aru89

...Last edited by Aru89 on Sun Apr 27, 2014 1:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Kajan

Zobacz - http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Atheros_5xxx

Pozdrawiam

----------

